# Florida #9 In the nation for catfish



## CatHunter

Like we predicted a few years ago Florida is moving up the ladder to be a top catfish destination. I saw we made it in the 2014 In-Fisherman Catfish Insider magazine as #9. And guess who is there representing the sunshine state? This Guy and Flathead Catfish Hunters:thumbsup:

Now all we have to do is get Florida on-board to recognize them as a sport-fish then its all down hill from there, for us and the state.

By the way pick up your copy of the August issue of Florida Sportsman Magazine next week, there is a surprise in there.


----------



## CatHunter

We could probably get Escambia River on the charts if not for the Outlaw fishermen rapping all its resources with every illegal operation known to man.


----------



## Mike Moore

CatHunter said:


> We could probably get Escambia River on the charts if not for the Outlaw fishermen rapping all its resources with every illegal operation known to man.


out of my ignorance may I ask what you mean by illegal operation? 

Congrats on the magazine coverage.


----------



## countryjwh

Mike Moore said:


> out of my ignorance may I ask what you mean by illegal operation?
> 
> Congrats on the magazine coverage.


 i would imagine the shock treatment


----------



## CatHunter

countryjwh said:


> i would imagine the shock treatment


Might as well call Florida the Green Mile. Not just that but also using illegal baits on set lines.


----------



## Breeze

What is the shock treatment?


----------



## CatHunter

Breeze said:


> What is the shock treatment?


Its an epidemic thats destroying Florida's cat-fishery.. Escambia River is almost un-fishable in certain stretches. You guys know who you are.


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> Its an epidemic thats destroying Florida's cat-fishery.. Escambia River is almost un-fishable in certain stretches. You guys know who you are.


You've witnessed this first hand?


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> You've witnessed this first hand?


Word spreads fast among the catfish community. Its the talk of the town, everybody knows somebody doing it.. Wasted many nights in my old areas on Escambia without a single bite this year.

This is the main reason I dont give details anymore about where I'm fishing.. 

Outlaws will ruin it for everyone...


----------



## CatCrusher

If you know of somebody doing it, shouldn't be hard to catch them.


----------



## Breeze

CatHunter said:


> Its an epidemic thats destroying Florida's cat-fishery.. Escambia River is almost un-fishable in certain stretches. You guys know who you are.


I still don't know what it is though.


----------



## BuckWild

Breeze said:


> I still don't know what it is though.


Google catfish shocker. Basically it is a device which emits electrical pulses, which makes skinned fish like catfish float up to the surface. Doesnt have as much affect on scaled fish, but you can get shockers to work on them too. FWC uses them for fish studies.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Haven't y'all ever heard about the preacher that begged one of his members to take him fishing. Seems the guy was an excellent fisherman always getting his limit. The guy finally agrees and he and the preacher pull up to one of his favorite spots and anchor down. To the preachers surprise the guy reaches in his tackle box and lights a stick of dynamite and tosses it overboard. There's a huge underwater explosion and the fish begin to surface all around the boat. The guy begins to scoop them up with a net while the preacher launches into a sermon about how unsportsmanlike and wrong this was. Finally the guy had had enough and lights another stick, tosses it to the preacher and says "you gonna talk or you gonna fish?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter

*Blue cats*

On the shelves today.. Florida Sportsman Magazine hooked us up with a bunch of copies.. 5 pages all about blue catfishing


----------



## Mike Moore

That's awesome man. Pretty cool to see a guy take a passion for catfishing as far as you have.


----------



## 4hooks

Cool deal Glenn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15

Your on your way, you will have your own show before you know it.


----------



## basnbud

woo hoo ! good job dude.


----------



## kevin32435

I think he is talking about shocking fish up and baskets hear of the same thing on the Choctawhatchee in places


----------



## CatHunter

kevin32435 said:


> I think he is talking about shocking fish up and baskets hear of the same thing on the Choctawhatchee in places


I have been talking with the Mayor of Holmes County about the 
Choctawhatchee River. He runs the choctawhatchee round up catfish tournaments and he tells me his river is getting hit hard by outlaws also.


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> I have been talking with the Mayor of Holmes County about the
> Choctawhatchee River. He runs the choctawhatchee round up catfish tournaments and he tells me his river is getting hit hard by these outlaws. Its okay, their time is coming..:thumbsup:


What you say me and you team up and start catching these jokers. I've got plenty time on my hands.


----------



## JoeyWelch

sbarrow said:


> What you say me and you team up and start catching these jokers. I've got plenty time on my hands.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Barrow your not right!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kevin32435

CatHunter said:


> I have been talking with the Mayor of Holmes County about the
> Choctawhatchee River. He runs the choctawhatchee round up catfish tournaments and he tells me his river is getting hit hard by these outlaws. Its okay, their time is coming..:thumbsup:


Good, I don't have much use for someone who brags and posts all kind of pics of fish they catch and call themselves sportsmen, play by the rules or don't play at all


----------



## JoeyWelch

kevin32435 said:


> Good, I don't have much use for someone who brags and posts all kind of pics of fish they catch and call themselves sportsmen, play by the rules or don't play at all



I'm confused.....Again????


----------



## CatCrusher

jlw1972 said:


> I'm confused.....Again????


I be confused also!!


----------



## CatCrusher

jlw1972 said:


> I'm confused.....Again????


I am confused as well!!


----------



## CatHunter

Now I'm confused...


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> Now I'm confused...


I think what he's saying is if you catch a fish you are an outlaw. Or could be you have to take a picture of said fish to be an outlaw.


----------



## kevin32435

What I was saying if you can't catch fish through legal methods then you shouldn't be able to call yourself a sportsman..........sorry if I stepped on any toes


----------



## CatCrusher

kevin32435 said:


> What I was saying if you can't catch fish through legal methods then you shouldn't be able to call yourself a sportsman..........sorry if I stepped on any toes


Your good.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Yeah,.. Good here to. I thought I was reading it wrong but wasn't sure.


----------



## Geezer

jcoss15 said:


> Your on your way, you will have your own show before you know it.


When you do, don't do all that scripted stuff like they do in "Swamp People," thinking that people are too dumb to realize it. (Well, I guess some are) Like the episode that Junior was fighting a big gator. When he hooked him, he had a mud motor on the back of his boat. But when they shot him & was dragging him in the boat, he had an E-tec Evinrude. Quite a feat to change motors while fighting a gator. (Or a big flathead)


----------



## CatHunter

Geezer said:


> When you do, don't do all that scripted stuff like they do in "Swamp People," thinking that people are too dumb to realize it. (Well, I guess some are) Like the episode that Junior was fighting a big gator. When he hooked him, he had a mud motor on the back of his boat. But when they shot him & was dragging him in the boat, he had an E-tec Evinrude. Quite a feat to change motors while fighting a gator. (Or a big flathead)


Never noticed that, I do remember the episode.


----------



## mekell

*Swamp People*

I remember watching an episode where they were dipping up catfish at night in a net. Guess what bait they were using!


----------



## Buckchaser

You guys crack me up... The shocking thing is a problem for sure. It's the equivalent of night hunting for deer . Cathunter it seems you share the same passion for cat fishing as I do for deer hunting and bass fishing. It's a shame to watch our resources being depleted by outlaws and there's nothing you can do. The fish and game is a joke they won't attempt to catch them. They rather sit at the landing and harass you over fire extinguishers and floaties. If they would put some more effort into catching real outlaws it would help.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Don't how true it is but I had a game warden tell me a few years back that they have a way of detecting the shocking process when it is happening. Told me they can detect it from a few miles away. Since I was told that, I can't help but wonder how much, it stills goes on. I would be willing to bet that most of the shocking we hear about these days is mostly just talk. But I'm sure there are still a few jackasses around who still try it from time to time.

I do know for a fact that 4 or 5 years ago, A group of people from Lousiana was caught in Nig ger lake shocking fish.

Me personally, I can't see the appeal of it. Whole lot more fun catching them on RodNReel.


----------



## Buckchaser

They don't do it for fun they sell the fish illegally to make money and yes it does still go on on escambia. It may not be often but one trip for them will haul a boatload of fish


----------



## CatCrusher

I find it odd that there is so much info on how much it's going on and how much is being caught as well as where it's happening, but nobody knows names or has seen it. Looks to me like it would be hard to hide such an operation on a small river.


----------



## CatHunter

Buckchaser said:


> You guys crack me up... The shocking thing is a problem for sure. It's the equivalent of night hunting for deer . Cathunter it seems you share the same passion for cat fishing as I do for deer hunting and bass fishing. It's a shame to watch our resources being depleted by outlaws and there's nothing you can do. The fish and game is a joke they won't attempt to catch them. They rather sit at the landing and harass you over fire extinguishers and floaties. If they would put some more effort into catching real outlaws it would help.


I cant say much about it but I can tell you some serious changes for Escambia River are going down right now. You are right, for years Escambia river didn't get much warden attention if any besides the boat ramps. With only a handful of officers available the focus was on Local parks for drinking and land violations or on call incidents. 

Escambia River has to many possibility's to be destroyed by a few dozen outlaws. Its such a small river it does not take much to damage it.

Sparrow names means nothing in court, its not what you know its what you can prove. Only video evidence of the perp in action will hold up for a conviction.

Ill leave with a few conviction story's. All these guys had their boats confiscated, and all their fishing gear taken. They got big fines and perhaps some even jail time. 
_______________________________________________________________
A Gulf County man used a modified electric fence charger from Montgomery Ward to shock an estimated 200 pounds of catfish, according to officers with the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission.
Michael James McNemar, 55, of Wewahitchka was charged with taking freshwater fish by illegal methods. McNemar was showing off his "catch" -- 31 flathead cats, three blue cats and two channel cats -- to several fishermen. The incident took place near the Apalachicola River.
According to the officer, McMemar at first said he caught the fish on a trotline but later produced the electro-shocking device. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
RPS Officer Arnie McMillion received information regarding individuals who were electro-fishing. The officer conducted surveillance on the suspects’ vehicle and trailer parked at Lola Landing. After dark, the vessel returnedand was pulled up the ramp. Officer McMillion 
stopped the suspects and conducted a resource inspection and observed numerous flathead catfish lying in the bow of the vessel. There were no fishing poles in the boat; however, there was a long handled dip net. He asked to see the fishermen’s shocking device, and one individual retrieved it from his vehicle and admitted to shocking the catfish with the device. There were a total of 32 catfish taken. 

____________________________________________


Three DeFuniak Springs men learned while they were fishing in the Choctawhatchee River that Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) law enforcement officers can show up at the most inopportune time. 
FWC officers charged Derek Lee Hurley, 39, Bryan Keith Miller, 22, and Wilmer Dewaine Powell, 40, with taking catfish from the Choctawhatchee River using an electro-shocking device, which is an illegal method. The charge is a second-degree misdemeanor, punishable by a fine of up to $500 and/or 60 days of jail time and confiscation of the vessel.
FWC Lt. Hampton Yates said the three men and two females were in two boats north of Highway 90 on May 14 when FWC officers stopped them. He said Powell’s vessel, which contained the two female passengers, had too few life jackets, which landed him an additional charge.
Officers seized a variety of equipment, including a 14-foot Gheenoe, a 35-horsepower motor, a boat trailer, an electro-shocking device with cables and chains, two long-handled dip nets and four catfish.
________________________________________________________________


----------



## CatHunter

Ocala men arrested for harvesting shocked fish.

Two Ocala brothers were arrested Thursday for "monkey fishing," using a device to shock and harvest fish, in Bear Creek off the Ocklawaha River in Putnam County, a Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission spokeswoman said Friday.
Leo Gerald Bright, 58, and his brother, Luther George Bright, 50, both of 6491 NW 65th Place, Ocala, were each charged with taking freshwater fish by an illegal method - electric shocking device and possession of illegal gear on freshwaters of the state, said Joy Hill of the FWC.
Both charges are second-degree misdemeanors, which each carry a maximum penalty of a $500 fine and 60 days in jail, Hill said.
Hill said monkey fishing is an illegal method of fishing that was popular years ago in which the fishermen use a homemade device to send an electrical charge into the water, which causes the fish to swim to the surface to escape the charge. The fishermen then use long-handled dip nets to scoop the slightly stunned fish out of the water. 
"The charge produced by this device only affects catfish. It is not strong enough to affect scaled fish like bass or sunfish," said Lt. Bob Lee, the FWC's law enforcement supervisor in Putnam County.
Lee said he knows about monkey fishing because it was quite popular when he started his career in wildlife law enforcement. In fact, 25 years ago he arrested the same two brothers for the same violations in the same area of the Ocklawaha River.
"Two men who know what they're doing can catch 400 to 600 pounds of catfish in four hours of monkey fishing," said Lee, who noted that the unusual name for this type of fishing probably came about because the first monkey fishing machines were operated by turning a hand crank, similar to an organ grinder on a street corner with his monkey.
In Thursday's case, the men had only caught about 40 pounds of catfish and were just beginning their fishing expedition when they were surprised by FWC Officer Chad Albritton and FWC Investigator Ben Allen posing as fishermen.
Allen said he began investigating the situation on Monday after the FWC received a tip about the men monkey fishing. 
By Wednesday, he and Albritton had found the suspects, but weren't able to catch them in the act or with the illegal equipment.
That changed on Thursday when they followed them by boat from the Johnson's Field boat ramp off of State Road 19 to Bear Creek. 
As the undercover FWC officers rounded a curve in the creek, they came upon the two men with the monkey machine in their boat, long-handled dip nets, and the 24 catfish they had just shocked up, Allen said.
Lee said, "It is extremely difficult to catch monkey fishermen because they do not bring their equipment back to the ramp. They usually hide it in a swamp behind a large tree or at the junction of several creeks. This makes it imperative that the officers who desire to make this case go after them by boat."
"If it is a marked boat, the bad guys will very often see the officers coming and toss the device overboard. That's why Ben and Chad's strategy of approaching them as fishermen in an unmarked boat was so effective," he added.
After finding the Bright brothers, the officers asked them to follow them back to the boat ramp, equipment and fish intact, which they did without incident. In days past, though, things may have gone a bit differently.
"When I first started my career on the St. Johns River, we had at least one monkey fishing complaint a day during the warmer months," said Lee. 
"When a monkey fisherman was 'jumped,' there was usually a boat chase and all parties involved thought it was very sporting. That of course was until 1988, when it became a felony to flee on the water."
Although some people do continue to monkey fish, it's not as popular as it once was, according to the FWC. Allen said he's only worked one other case and that was three years ago in the same general area.
_______________________________________________________________


----------



## skiff89_jr

Shocking on the Choctawhatchee is what is killing the big fish numbers. From the Alabama game and fish biologist shocking and killing fish just across the Alabama line to backwoods river boys raping the rivers. 

Imagine a boat running "the machine" and 2 jet skis scooping up fish. I don't even want to guess what all they can pull up in half a nights work. 

And in all my years fishing the northern stretch of the Choctawhatchee I have not had 1 encounter with a FL game warden. Not even seen 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser

sbarrow said:


> I find it odd that there is so much info on how much it's going on and how much is being caught as well as where it's happening, but nobody knows names or has seen it. Looks to me like it would be hard to hide such an operation on a small river.


Escambia river runs from hwy 90 to andalusia with numerous boat launches. I've never seen a warden on the water above the log jam. Plus there's not many people out on the water at 2 a.m. In the middle of the week. So if they are not stupid about it it wouldn't be too hard to get away with it


----------



## CatHunter

Buckchaser said:


> Escambia river runs from hwy 90 to andalusia with numerous boat launches. I've never seen a warden on the water above the log jam. Plus there's not many people out on the water at 2 a.m. In the middle of the week. So if they are not stupid about it it wouldn't be too hard to get away with it



Don't need wardens on the river anymore. Modern technology is going to hurt a few feelings real fast.:whistling:


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> I cant say much about it but I can tell you some serious changes for Escambia River are going down right now. You are right, for years Escambia river didn't get much warden attention if any besides the boat ramps. With only a handful of officers available the focus was on Local parks for drinking and land violations or on call incidents.
> 
> Escambia River has to many possibility's to be destroyed by a few dozen outlaws. Its such a small river it does not take much to damage it.
> 
> Sparrow names means nothing in court, its not what you know its what you can prove. Only video evidence of the perp in action will hold up for a conviction.
> 
> Ill leave with a few conviction story's. All these guys had their boats confiscated, and all their fishing gear taken. They got big fines and perhaps some even jail time.
> _______________________________________________________________
> A Gulf County man used a modified electric fence charger from Montgomery Ward to shock an estimated 200 pounds of catfish, according to officers with the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission.
> Michael James McNemar, 55, of Wewahitchka was charged with taking freshwater fish by illegal methods. McNemar was showing off his "catch" -- 31 flathead cats, three blue cats and two channel cats -- to several fishermen. The incident took place near the Apalachicola River.
> According to the officer, McMemar at first said he caught the fish on a trotline but later produced the electro-shocking device.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> RPS Officer Arnie McMillion received information regarding individuals who were electro-fishing. The officer conducted surveillance on the suspects’ vehicle and trailer parked at Lola Landing. After dark, the vessel returnedand was pulled up the ramp. Officer McMillion
> stopped the suspects and conducted a resource inspection and observed numerous flathead catfish lying in the bow of the vessel. There were no fishing poles in the boat; however, there was a long handled dip net. He asked to see the fishermen’s shocking device, and one individual retrieved it from his vehicle and admitted to shocking the catfish with the device. There were a total of 32 catfish taken.
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> 
> Three DeFuniak Springs men learned while they were fishing in the Choctawhatchee River that Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) law enforcement officers can show up at the most inopportune time.
> FWC officers charged Derek Lee Hurley, 39, Bryan Keith Miller, 22, and Wilmer Dewaine Powell, 40, with taking catfish from the Choctawhatchee River using an electro-shocking device, which is an illegal method. The charge is a second-degree misdemeanor, punishable by a fine of up to $500 and/or 60 days of jail time and confiscation of the vessel.
> FWC Lt. Hampton Yates said the three men and two females were in two boats north of Highway 90 on May 14 when FWC officers stopped them. He said Powell’s vessel, which contained the two female passengers, had too few life jackets, which landed him an additional charge.
> Officers seized a variety of equipment, including a 14-foot Gheenoe, a 35-horsepower motor, a boat trailer, an electro-shocking device with cables and chains, two long-handled dip nets and four catfish.
> ________________________________________________________________


That's what I'm telling you. Evidence!! Get out and catch em. Quit spending every night fishing and start watching the river. Shouldn't be that hard to catch em with fish on top of the water. By the way it's sbarrow. First initial last name !


----------



## CatCrusher

Buckchaser said:


> Escambia river runs from hwy 90 to andalusia with numerous boat launches. I've never seen a warden on the water above the log jam. Plus there's not many people out on the water at 2 a.m. In the middle of the week. So if they are not stupid about it it wouldn't be too hard to get away with it


You fish river falls you'll see wardens. They stay on point A and below.the dam


----------



## Geezer

sbarrow said:


> I find it odd that there is so much info on how much it's going on and how much is being caught as well as where it's happening, but nobody knows names or has seen it. Looks to me like it would be hard to hide such an operation on a small river.


Most people, who see something like this, don't want to get involved & won't report anything. Like cheating on food stamps, etc., the likelihood of getting caught is not great & there is not enough downside. In comparison, the upside is much greater.

I believe, but can't prove it, that some of these people who bush hook the rivers to death, also illegally sell catfish.

Game Wardens, in this area, aren't likely to stop any operations, such as this. In the last couple of years, I have seen a Game Warden only once. On that occasion, he caught 2 out of 3, on the same boat, fishing without a license & life jackets. They had a huge string of bream, but he only gave them a warning, made them leave & nothing else. However, I was glad he at least made them leave. My wife & I enjoyed moving over to what appeared to be a baited hole & catching about 20 nice bream.:yes:


----------



## River Hunter

I must be out of touch with whats goin on in the river. I'm ignorant as to how you'd go about it or where to get a "shocker" for that matter. However I guess I may be a little of an outlaw when it comes to bait but hell, I only get enough fish to feed my family for that night. That's what it's there for right ? We eat fish 3-4 times a week. With my boys goin through a gallon of milk a day, it helps. But I give back to the river. I respect it but damn, if I ever suspected someone of "shocking" I'd have to run up on em for questions. If I SEEN it, that's another story. I'll just say I've never involved the law in my business and I would make them folks my business.to me that's the same as a woman beater or animal abuser so no sympathy.


----------

